# Parallel offsets



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Tri gives you the offset, they will be all the same. I am not sure of the problem.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

If you are using 30* bends.
and your pipes are 1.5 center to center.

it's .27x 1.50=.405 13/32"

1.5 spacing is pretty close together IDK if you would get them in, if you don't move the start mark on each one.:no:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

It should be in the Richard Cox book under parallel offsets.

Multiply the center-to-center distance X tangent of 1/2 the offset angle.

The result is the distance to add to where your first bend mark is on the 2nd and 3rd conduit. Say for example the result of the above calculation is 3/4". 

Conduit A's first bend mark 10" from the end
Conduit B's first bend mark would be 10" + 3/4"
Conduit C's first bend mark would be 10 + 1-1/2" (3/4 + 3/4)
Conduit D's first bend mark would be 10 + 2-1/4" (3/4 + 3/4 +3/4)


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

here is how I do it and honestly it is very simple and accurate. I bend my first offset and lay it on a piece of cardboard or the floor. Trace out both sides of the pipe along the offset. Then move the pipe alongside the traced offset until you get the spacing you need along the whole set. This will give you the amount you need to add for the next offsets.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

I think you can bend them the same, the bends just creep up or down as you go across, to keep the spacing the same.

So if you have 4 parallel offsets, the first leg from the box to teh offset might be 2 feet long. The next leg will be 1-3 inches shorter (or longer), for example, and every one after that will be shorter (or longer) by the same amount.


----------



## jbof79 (Oct 21, 2010)

The easiest way to do it is just keep adding the outside diameter of the pipe to your next bend. Just like the previous post said


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

petek57 said:


> Is Trigonometry necessary to determine this or is there a rule of thumb?


The secret formula for growth involves tangent.


----------



## Prairiedog14 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Parallel offsets fast, easy, no trig or calculator*

Parallel offsets are fast and easy using this method:

Let's say we have of 3 one inch EMT (1 and 1/8 OD)... If we were bending 90's on these with 1 and 1/2" spacing the second bend mark will be the width of the pipe plus the spacing.

So for parallel 90's the second mark is 2 and 5/8" from the first mark and the and the third mark is another 2 and 5/8". Works every time!
How to determine where to put the marks for perfectly parallel offsets?

For 30 degree offsets (one third of 90 degrees)you move the marks 1/3 of 2 5/8" which is 21/8 divided by 3, 7/8" . 

For 45s (half a 90) you move the marks one half of 2 5/8" ... 1 and 5/16".


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Prairiedog14 said:


> Parallel offsets are fast and easy using this method:
> 
> Let's say we have of 3 one inch EMT (1 and 1/8 OD)... If we were bending 90's on these with 1 and 1/2" spacing the second bend mark will be the width of the pipe plus the spacing.
> 
> ...


I just use a phone app.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

running dummy said:


> here is how I do it and honestly it is very simple and accurate. I bend my first offset and lay it on a piece of cardboard or the floor. Trace out both sides of the pipe along the offset. Then move the pipe alongside the traced offset until you get the spacing you need along the whole set. This will give you the amount you need to add for the next offsets.


I used this method successfully for years before learning to do it with math.
Using math is much quicker.


----------

